# Salted caramel sauce that stays runny at fridge temperatures



## Bjorn EK (May 24, 2019)

Is it possible to make a salted caramel sauce that stays liquid at fridge temperatures?

I'll guess that to achieve this i will have to use some tricks.
After doing some research I am thinking maybe adding stuff like glucose, cream of tartar, baking soda or even invertase could help.

I am however unable to find a recipe. Any ideas?


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Is there a reason that it needs to stay at refrigerator temperature?


----------



## Bjorn EK (May 24, 2019)

Shelf life was my main reason and also that I can use it straight from the fridge.


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

I make a salted caramel/maple syrup sauce that's not runny, but noticeably liquid, at fridge temps. Those are the ingredients, play with it until you like it. More maple syrup = runnier.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm not sure if it would go "bad" fast enough at room temperature. How much of this stuff are you making/using at once?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I can think of many reasons to want a thinner caramel sauce. Here is my recipe, simply adjust the amount of water added to thicken or thin the texture as you wish. This also freezes very well if you ever need to do that. I suggest going fairly dark with your caramel.
270g Sugar
30g Corn syrup or glucose
70g butter
78g water
3/4 t salt
112g cream

Caramelize sugar and corn syrup and deglaze with the water and cream. Add salt and butter.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

jellly said:


> I can think of many reasons to want a thinner caramel sauce. Here is my recipe, simply adjust the amount of water added to thicken or thin the texture as you wish. This also freezes very well if you ever need to do that. I suggest going fairly dark with your caramel.
> 270g Sugar
> 30g Corn syrup or glucose
> 70g butter
> ...


YOU control the viscosity by the amount of cream you add. You can make it sit is so thick, it has to be spooned out, OR you could make it thin enough to squeeze out of a plastic bottle. You could keep one on the line in a Baine Marie of warm water if need be.


----------

